
Implementing Photoshop 2.0 using GAN - pranoy
https://towardsdatascience.com/photoshop-2-0-a49990e483
======
otakucode
This has a pretty terrifying aspect to it... have we already passed the point
at which no image seen on a screen can be trustworthy at all? How long until
such a technology can easily process a command like "disrobe everyone in this
photo" and produce a very believable facsimile of what the people in the photo
would look like? Should such be seen as a violation against those people? The
list of potential abuses of such technology is so very long and interesting
and filled with pitfalls.

~~~
joshvm
This would probably be a grey area. We're also long past the point where an
image can be absolutely trustworthy (without digital forensics). Certainly
digital 'fake nudes' exist and as with any image alteration, a professional
artist can make something very convincing these days.

When you use a GAN (or any kind of infill algorithm) it's not an oracle. It's
generating a visually plausible guess at the data you're replacing. You could
give it a face and a body outline and ask it to fill in the gaps, but what you
generated wouldn't be 'real'.

Legally who knows? It would depend on what the law of making an obscene
facsimile of someone is (or whatever the law calls it).

~~~
pixl97
>without digital forensics

How long till me make a GAN with the express purpose of defeating digital
forensics?

------
bitL
Te main flaw with DNN used in Photoshop-like apps is the speed; one would need
1000x faster GPU to make changes realtime as artists are used to now, instead
of waiting a month for a single step to finish. Some trivial algorithms can be
done fast already but most of them are way ahead of what current tech can
deliver fast.

~~~
pranoy
When deep learning gets better, the hardware support will also get better.

------
mattl
Photoshop 2.0 came out in June 1991. Think of another name for your idea? :)

~~~
yoz-y
Title had me confused, at first I thought somebody reimplemented Photoshop 2.0
in a new language or something like that.

